# Beginner cat mom



## eggnest (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, I am (obviously) new to the forum. We have always had dogs, and now have two (older lab, and a younger little pekeapoo), and now a cat. We got her from a litter at the vet's when she was about 5 months old. Kali (a beautiful calico) is a little over a year old now. What an adventure we (me, my husband and our two dogs) have had learning from her about cat behaviour. Everyone now loves her to pieces, and she is spoiled. I've read so much about how to keep her healthy and happy, and I am looking forward to learning from what others ask, and have to say. Our animals aren't pets, they are family, and their well being is very important to us.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome from another dog person with her first (very spoiled) cat! Certainly is a learning curve, eh? They are sooo different from dogs! Ive had mine for 10 months, and enjoyed every minute of it... well mostly lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome eggnest!
Lol, cats are certainly different than dogs, but can be very complementary to one another!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! Another cat convert! Cats everywhere are celebrating this! Unfortunately, cats are like potato chips, it's hard to have just one!!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome, we were new to cats too, never thought we would ever have one and ended up with two and a Newfoundland dog. We love them dearly. Good Luck.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome eggnest  lol at Marcia's analogy, but it's true!!  I love how you refer to them as family, that's exactly what they are!


----------



## Reggie2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome! Can't wait to get to know your pet family!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! You sound like the perfect home for a pet! Glad you are here.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome! I'd love to see Kali pictures!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

